

More Details on Sequoia Meeting - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/09/more-details-on-sequoias-economic-inconvenient-truth-meeting/

======
ScottWhigham
_This could be at least a 15-year downward cycle_

Huh?

